# Вопрос - совет



## Арушанов Аркадий (29 Авг 2009)

Какой препарат или смесь препаратов более эффективно использовать во время паравертебральных блокад при грыже и протрузии диска. Зарание спасибо всем.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Авг 2009)

Очень узкий вопрос с широким ответом.
Хорошо изложен в Инете!
Простите, а вам зачем?


----------



## Арушанов Аркадий (29 Авг 2009)

Спасибо за внимание. Сейчас у меня на лечении три пациента с такой проблемой, но они не в стационаре, а на амбулаторном лечении. Помимо обычных методов - медикаментозного, физиотерапевтического, (мануальной, иглорефлексотерапии, подводного вытяжения - эти манипуляции я провожу сам), возникает вопрос необходимости обезболивания используя паравертебральную блокаду. В связи с чем, меня интересует использование каких медикаментозных средств более оправдано, исходя из опыта коллег, если они любезно поделятся своими наработками в этом вопросе. И вообще, интересно, что нового в лечении этой патологии. Зарание спасибо. С уважением Аркадий.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Авг 2009)

Привет любимой Грузии. Скоро к вам, давить виноград!

Недостаток форума. Все открыто.
Дипроспан (Флостерон) если он у вас есть.aiwan
Для короткого действия - Дексаметазон.

В Инете есть интересная работа по введению Ксефокама.


----------



## Арушанов Аркадий (30 Авг 2009)

Если не ошибаюсь Федор Петрович, спасибо, а как его вводить, точнее - чем обезболить кожные покровы и дальше по мере введения иглы. Если не трудно, подскажите или где можно прочесть в инете по подробнее о самой технической стороне, а в гости - всегда ждем. С уважением Аркадий.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Авг 2009)

Тер-Вартаньян - Локальная инъекционная терапия при поражениях суставов и периартикулярных тканей.
Есть в Инете. Можно скачать.
Вводить на Лидокаине или Новокаине. Отдельного обезболивания в месте введения не нужно. Введение по ходу иглы, привествуется (не Гидрокортизон).


----------



## Ell (31 Авг 2009)

Тему закрываю.
В открытом доступе не стоит обсуждать.
aiwan


----------

